# GTS-T TYPE-M R33.. Different from GTR?



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

A '96 GTS-T TYPE-M HCR33 Skyline. Is it different from a GT-R R33 Skyline? Performance wise.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yes. one has the RB26DETT, the GTS-T I think has the RB25DET.....but they skyline experts will step in and correct me I'm sure.


----------



## 1990BNR32 (Aug 17, 2003)

umm, gts-t = RWD, gt-r = AWD, there are differences in the body parts, the interior, electronics, and much more...


----------



## MomoB12 (Jul 22, 2003)

"Hope that helps"?? 
Dude you're a God! Hehehe, you answered all my questions about this car!! 

No wonder it's a lot cheaper than a GT-R. (6,000 US in Japan)

Thanks!


----------



## r33_typeM (Dec 11, 2009)

*i own a 94 type m and yeah they only have a 187kw 122rwkw rb25det apposed to the 206ish kw rb26dett*

and with the gtst and the typem gtst the only difference is the type m has a brake and suspension upgrade


----------



## r33_typeM (Dec 11, 2009)

sorry i got my car dynoed its bone stock besides the airfilter which is K&N

it got 156.2rwkw


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

also the price of the GTR33's is about to go up since they will be eligible for importation into Canada this year.... so you might want to buy now... if the price is too much you could also look at the R32's since there are lots of them in Canada the prices have ben dropping... you could possibly even get one from canada... if i had the extra coin id get a 2nd gtr because i know of one that is immaculate and selling for a very reasonable price...


----------

